# Dobcross - Saddleworth (They filmed Yanks here 29ys ago)



## MossEsque

This a very picturesque village in Saddleworth near Oldham. Back in 1979 the film 'Yanks' was filmed here.
Took this pic the other day, and had to give it the BW treatment.
What ya think.


----------



## jasonkt

I like #1 better than #2 - maybe it's the composition or maybe the overall tone, but I think it's just the chimneys and the wintery feel...I miss the country.


----------

